# 211 & OTA guide



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

How does the guide for OTA locals work?
Does it just remap the Dish locals guide like the 811 & 942 or does it actually read PSIP? PSIP would be useful for the subchannels, as Dish normally doesn't do any guide for them.
And, like the 811, do you need to see the satellite that normally has the local to get guide data? (ex., I need 105 to get guide data for Baltimore locals guide data on my 811).


----------

